# Een groot mens & geen goede reden



## Fra Parvus

Hi_,_

I'm currently reading the Dutch version of "The Little Prince" and in the dedication I've come across a bit of language that I have a hard time figuring out...
_
"*Hopelijk zullen de kinderen mij vergeven dat ik dit boek aan een groot mens heb opgedragen. Ik heb er geen goede reden voor*._"

Why is it "_een groot mens_" when Dutch grammar seems to require "_een grote mens_"? And why _"Ik heb er geen goede reden voor" _which seems to mean "_I have no good reason for it_" when the original has "J’ai une excuse sérieuse" and the English translation "I have a serious reason"?

Help, please?


----------



## eno2

Hi
J’ai une excuse sérieuse"=ik heb daar een goede verontschuldiging voor . Of excuus. Of reden.
In the field of significances "excuse" is an apology which can mean both excuse(ENG)  and reason. Or even directly "reason".
So _"_Ik heb er geen goede reden voor." is undoubtedly  a translation error.

Een groot mens, meaning een volwassene, is OK (in Belgian Dutch it is anyhow, I hope in Northern Dutch too, I'm fairly sure of it). It can also mean: a great person in the metaphorical sense (not the case here).
Een grote mens is a tall person without second meaning.

I have a thread about translation errors. As you're  reading the book in several languages, you could mention obvious translation errors there. It looks as if this translator could  provide for some more amusing ones.


PS: You can only ask 1 question...


----------



## Fra Parvus

Thanks a lot for your help. If I come across any more blunders in the translation I'll try to mention them in your thread... If I can, that is. For some reason your link gets me an error message ("You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.")


----------



## eno2

> P.S. Please don't link to this forum in the other language forums because it is *visible only to senior members who have been registered for more than 6 months*.


Cultural Café rules....
I removed the "forbidden" link.


----------



## bibibiben

More examples can be found here: een groot / grote man (buigings-e) | Genootschap Onze Taal.


----------



## eno2

It doesn't help for deciding about the meaning of the expression "een groot mens". Because that's about it's  significance of "volwassene".  
I'm not 100% sure, as I said, if "een groot mens" is used with that meaning in Northern Dutch also. Could you confirm that?




> de geestelijk vader ('Marnix Rueb was de geestelijk vader van Haagse Harry'



That's like cursing to my ears. I would NEVER use/say/think "de geestelijk vader", always "de geestelijkE vader"


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Fra Parvus said:


> And why _"Ik heb er geen goede reden voor" _which seems to mean "_I have no good reason for it_" when the original has "J’ai une excuse sérieuse" and the English translation "I have a serious reason"?


What kind of edition are you reading?

When you google the motto, your version with _geen goede reden_ only occurs on Scholieren.com, which is not a particularly reliable source. Other websites quote the motto with _een goede reden_. _Geen goede reden_ is wrong, obviously, but I'm not sure it's a translation error. It might just as well be a simple printing or copying error. I think that's more likely.


----------



## bibibiben

I should have linked to this page: elk mens / elke mens | Genootschap Onze Taal. The information is still incomplete, though. The text should have mentioned that not only _elk _and _ieder_ are preferably uninflected when combined with _mens_, but also adjectives following _een_. _Een groot mens _(meaning 'a grown-up') sounds much more acceptable than _een grote mens_.

_Een groot mens _can still mean 'a great person', just like _een groot man_ is 'a great man', not 'a big/tall man' (which would translate _een grote man_).


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> That's like cursing to my ears. I would NEVER use/say/think "de geestelijk vader", always "de geestelijkE vader"



_Geestelijk vader_ sounds perfectly fine to my ears.


----------



## eno2

Weeral. Mijn oren zijn anders opgeleid..Again. My ears are hopeless Southern educated...

De geestelijke vader: 34.600 Google hits
De geestelijk vader: 31.400 Google hits

Nog altijd geen commentaar over "een groot mens" als volwassene?

Het meervoud "de grote mensen" is couranter als "volwassenen".


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Nog altijd geen commentaar over "een groot mens" als volwassene?



Jawel. Dit schreef ik:

"I should have linked to this page: elk mens / elke mens | Genootschap Onze Taal. The information is still incomplete, though. The text should have mentioned that not only _elk _and _ieder_ are preferably uninflected when combined with _mens_, but also adjectives following _een_. _Een groot mens _(meaning 'a grown-up') sounds much more acceptable than _een grote mens_."


----------



## eno2

Thanks for your extra comment.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> _Een groot mens _(meaning 'a grown-up') sounds much more acceptable than _een grote mens_."


Interessant geval. Ik had er eigenlijk nooit over nagedacht wat het enkelvoud van _grote mensen_ (volwassenen) is. Naar mijn taalgevoel is het een plurale tantum. Met kleine kinderen heb je het over (_de_) _grote mensen_ in het algemeen die zus of zo doen, maar zodra het over één concrete volwassene gaat, zeg je toch _die meneer_ of _die mevrouw_ (of _die meester_ of _juf_, of _die agent_ of _postbode_ enz.)?

Als we nu per se _grote mensen_ in het enkelvoud willen gebruiken, is het dan een de- of een het-woord?

_Vraag het even aan die grote mens die daar staat.
Vraag het even aan dat grote mens dat daar staat._​
Ik zou het niet weten. Geen van beide klinkt me helemaal lekker, maar ik denk dat ik uiteindelijk toch geneigd zou zijn _die_ te zeggen.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb ook moeite met het enkelvoud van _(de) grote mensen_, maar het onbepaalde gebruik ervan kan ik me nog net wel voorstellen. Ik zal bijvoorbeeld vast wel een keer _een groot mens als ik/jij/hij _gebezigd hebben. Het bepaalde gebruik vind ik daarentegen knap problematisch. Als ik als lidwoord _het _gebruik, is de kans namelijk aanwezig dat mijn toehoorder denkt dat het om een vrouw gaat. Maar met het gebruik van _de _of _die _voel ik me ook niet echt senang. Als ik dus om de een of andere reden _d(i)e volwassene_ niet kan gebruiken (omdat het toehorende kind bijvoorbeeld wel erg jong is), zal ik waarschijnlijk, als dat mogelijk is, liever _een van d(i)e grote mensen zeggen _dan _d(i)e grote mens. Een van de groten _kan in bepaalde gevallen ook nog soelaas bieden_._


----------



## bibibiben

Ik besef nu dat ik me waarschijnlijk eruit red met _d(i)e (grote) meneer_ of _d(i)e (grote) mevrouw._


----------



## Red Arrow

Het probleem met mens is dat het zowel een de-woord als een het-woord is. Blijkbaar mag je van de Van Dale enkel 'het mens' zeggen als het een kreng is en daar zal iedereen het op dit forum wel mee eens zijn. Desalniettemin hoor ik geregeld 'dat mens' in een niet echt minachtende betekenis.

Hierdoor is 'mens' een problematischer woord dan bijvoorbeeld 'man'. Het is over het algemeen 'een grote man', behalve als 'groot' belangrijk betekent, dan is het onveranderlijk: 'een groot man'. Bij mens ligt het moeilijker. Het enige wat je zeker weet, is dat als iemand 'een grote mens' zegt hij/zij ook letterlijk 'iemand die groot is' bedoeld en niet per se iemand die belangrijk is. 'een groot mens' heeft beide betekenissen afhankelijk van of het nu een de-woord of een het-woord is.

EDIT: Als iemand 'de mens' zegt, kan je dat meestal vervangen door 'de mensheid'. De niet-minachtende variant van 'het mens' daarentegen betekent eerder 'de persoon'. Hoe weinig dat ook gebruikt wordt.


----------



## eno2

Fra Parvus said:


> Why is it "_een groot mens_"



After all that I'm really curious what the original has for "een groot mens"?


----------

